# Camo



## huntlots (Jan 23, 2014)

What's everyone use for camo when calling coyotes. I use max-1 Hoody and brush camo for pants. Needing an upgrade on some matching camo just seeing what everyone is using.


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

I use my everyday clothing. But I have some army uniforms that ware at times.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

The only thing special I wear is a face mask, and when there is snow on the ground I wear a white stocking cap.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

in the winter (when theres snow)i wear the inter camo that i bought for wolf hunting,fits over all my cold weather hunting gear,other than that i just where what ever is clean,earth tones

tired of wasting money on camo clothes that dont really help you kill anything,leaves more money for guns and ammo

i have more close calls with critters when i just wear very day clothes than i ever do when wearing camo

maybe its because i am more aware of my movements and wind etc when just wearing everyday clothes


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Camo is made for the human eye and animals dont see the colors we do. Wear earth colors to help blend your outline and no movement. Camo will help if you are tucked back in a bush a little, but a coyote will pick up any movement and then be staring at you, move again and he will be gone camo or not.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I here to tell you ,you NEED some kind of camo .

Expensive , no , but it has to Kinda blend in to your surroundings and brake up your shape.

If you can sit in front of a bush or fence post, but some times you HAVE to sit out in the open,

and trust your camo.

Wash them in a No/Glow detergent to stop the UV thing a face mask and cloves helps a lot.

YOU HAVE to sit still NO Movement is key too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeremy, I said earth tones. Blue is not an earth tone. I have hunted more than 40 years and I do wear camo probably most of the time nowadays. But, I have had deer, elk , javalina and all kind of predators come just as close without camo. look back at hunters like Fred bear, Saxton Pope, Arthur Young and the great archer, Howard Hill. Many of their kills with a bow was without traditional camo. To me "camo" is the art of blending not a pattern. That is what I am talking about, most think of a camoflage pattern when you mention camo.

Dang Dawg, I killed my second archery bull sitting in an open meadow. wearing light brown pants and a green shirt with burnt charcoal on my face and shot him at 15 yds with a recurve. I had been calling with my first elk call I made. I got up because I thought it was another hunter answering. But when I was about in the center of the meadow leaving I saw the bull come out of the canyon, I squatted and waited he came right to me. When at 15 yds, I drew and he jumped and turned broadside. Never ran jsut stood there for about 5 min, then fell. I will say again, "YOU DO NOT, need the modern camo patterns to be successful" and I am willing to hunt beside anyone to prove it.

One thing I never do is wear a baseball cap, I will wear something on my head to change its shape, nowadays it is a boonie style. Younger days was some type of rag tied in bunches to change shape.

And just so everyone is clear on what I am saying, you dont need camo, now I am talking about modern patterns like realtree and mossy oaks stuff. In the above pics of the open and snow, I would wear light brown pants or white painters pants. Jacket would be covered with a white dress shirt or t-shirt, I might even take an old rope and wrap around torso at different angles and then hat with white rag making sure to break up the head outline. Again you dont need modern patterns and that is what most are asking about when they ask about which camo to wear.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

YOU ARE RIGHT !

But just because your Como is different then my camo does not make it better or the only way to go.

And you are wearing camouflage, it blends in and brakes up your shape.

It does not have to be a commercial pattern as you said.

There is some very good camo out there , but it tends to be kinda area specific .

It is "Sold" to the hunter like a cool looking fishing lure is sold to the fisherman.

BUT you HAVE to trust your came ,what ever it may be, and be completely motionless.

I saw a Video of a guy call in a coyote to under 10 yards in a full red Santa suit.

I truly believe on heavily hunted public lands predators have be come harder to call in and are more in tune with hunters tricks. ANY thing that may help why not ?

Trust your camo and sit still.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That was all I was trying to get across camo is blending in and you dont need the manufactured patterns, they are as you said , just a marketing gimmic

and the guy in the Santa suit was Rich Higgins right here in Arizona and if Im not mistaken, he carries one of my keychain calls, lol

The members opening question was what camo, and I am assuming he was talking about manufactured patterns


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I normally wear a camo shirt or coat but wear carhartt double front pants in the brownish gold color. As I am always sitting down on stand it works real well for me.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

My waterproof pants are realtree, got em on sale. Jacket too. But it depends really whatever I snag. Shot my first yote wearing tan cargo pants and a camo button down. She came to about 15 feet away.


----------



## huntlots (Jan 23, 2014)

youngdon said:


> I normally wear a camo shirt or coat but wear carhartt double front pants in the brownish gold color. As I am always sitting down on stand it works real well for me.


Young Don, I also will wear the same style pants and have had success in those and bibs the same color.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

huntlots said:


> Young Don, I also will wear the same style pants and have had success in those and bibs the same color.


That and a bush, grass, tree behind me is all I need.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I often call wearing blue jeans. I don't think color is really as important as trying to make sure it is broken up so you do not appear as one single color. I usually try to sit with a bush either in front or behind me, to break up my outline. so I guess in a sense I do believe in camo, just tend to use the lay of the land more then color of my cloths. problem I've found with camo cloths around here is there is such a variety of terrain, from one call to the next. one might be open plains , next might be sagebrush or even timber. plus I am on edge of snow line so often can drive only a mile or two and go from zero snow to a foot or so.I say all this just to make the point it is most important to break up solid outline then to have cloths perfectly match surroundings

when deer hunting ,if blaze orange is required, I will not wear a solid blaze orange coat, but instead one that is orange but with camo patterns.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Short223 said:


> Not legal here in Colorado. Has to be solid blaze orange with no patterns.


thankfully here in IDAHO , orange has not yet become mandatory,though in some hunts, it is a wise choice.I seldom wear it but there are a few cases when I will.


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

Sometimes I'll wear this;










Or something like this;










But I always wear a face mask and gloves. Skin is like a flashlight in the sun.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short223 said:


> Not legal here in Colorado. Has to be solid blaze orange with no patterns.


Which is also INSANELY stupid...everyone sells orange camo here too.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Finstr: How good are those bindings? I always had trouble with the leather ones stretching and coming loose from my boots. Then my brother in-law gave me some rubber ones that are problem-free.


----------



## Relic (Dec 29, 2015)

I've always been the type to believe that camo is a must for no matter what you are hunting. Highly debated, I know. I know people who go out and kill plenty of game wearing blue jeans and flannel shirts. But that's not me....I try to match my camo to the area I am hunting. I'm big into turkey hunting and realized years ago that if you can fool a turkeys eyes, there isn't a critter in the world that you can't fool. Sitting still is numero uno...but next would be, breaking up the human outline. For this I usually wear a 3D leafy suit. I prefer ASAT camo....it looks like crap on the rack in the store, but get it out in the wild and you'll notice it instantly breaks up your outline. It really is a great camo pattern that works in almost every situation.

I'm also a firm believer in you need to buy the best material you can afford....the more comfortable you are, the longer you will stay out there...which increases your chances of being successful. Unfortunately ASAT is typically printed on crappy ill-fitting materials. Other than a brand called "First Lite" which is typically 100% merino wool...which is a fantastic material that works in a wide variety of climates.....but it's expensive and honestly not that durable. In warmer weather is wear my 3D suit over a pair of cargo pants and a light weight merino T shirt....when it gets cold, I wear good merino base layers and typically my carhartt bibs,UA hoodie and ASAT suit over the top.

TLR version:

I like ASAT camo


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

glenway said:


> Finstr: How good are those bindings? I always had trouble with the leather ones stretching and coming loose from my boots. Then my brother in-law gave me some rubber ones that are problem-free.


The only problem I have with the bindings is the fact they aren't RH/LH. I have a terrible time doing up the outside buckle Other than that they're fine even in the wet sloppy heavy stuff.


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow! That was a thread killer....

I'll try to revive this with a little , er...camo :hot:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Man what a waist of good camo paint.

What kinda 4 wheeler in the pic ???


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

No just kidding . That should do it for sure


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Is that legal to ride two on a 4 wheeler like that?. atriot:

awprint:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't see a four wheeler....what am I missing??????


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

There sure wasnt anything like those two when I played paintball !!! They must be tough also, no goggles, lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

No goggles, but extra headlights so they don't get lost in the dark.lol.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cammo? For 50 years I have worn Carharts when it was cold and a dark hooded sweatshirts jeans and tennis shoes during the warmer weather. Yes I own cammo but its all hand me downs. Back in the 60's and 70's you hunted in what you owned. Never seemed to matter then and today its the same regarding success.

I have always felt you can call well. (I don't mean actually making noises but understanding your prey) It makes no different what you wear if you sit still and call using your eyes and ears.

Larry


----------

